# Which Gecko did I see



## TrevorJ (Jun 1, 2013)

Sorry no photo but this morning picking up some scrap tin to take to the dump I happened upon a tiny Gecko. It was between 2 and 3 inches long, very dark, either black or very dark brown, and was covered in white spots. Very very cute. Can someone tell me which one it is please?


----------



## NickGeee (Jun 1, 2013)

Covered in white spots and very dark... Sounds like a thick tailed gecko underwoodisaurus milli


----------



## TrevorJ (Jun 1, 2013)

nickg said:


> Covered in white spots and very dark... Sounds like a thick tailed gecko underwoodisaurus milli


Checked some photos, the one I saw was very sleek looking, no thick tail and only spots, no bands. Perhaps mine was an undertinisaurus


----------



## NickGeee (Jun 1, 2013)

Maybe a dtella or marbled gecko?


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Jun 1, 2013)

Habitat (under tin) and description sounds like a Bynoes gecko to me.


----------



## bohdi13 (Jun 1, 2013)

there are a few common geckos that fit the description, maybe go back out there for a look to see if you can find him then upload a photo for definite identification. the most probable ones in my opinion would be a marbled gecko or a Dtella as mentioned. there are other possibilities such as a Bynoes and numerous others. when blue jumps on this thread he will more than likely give you a definite ID if you supply him with more body features. do some research yourself, you will more than likely find out what sort of gecko it was just from searching things on google.


----------



## Bushman (Jun 2, 2013)

A picture speaks a thousand words.


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 2, 2013)

Could it also be an Asian house gecko?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Time for another round of pin the tail on the donkey...
“Sleek looking” narrows it down. I’m with *mcglouhlin* on this one = Bynoe’s Gecko (_Heternotia_ _binoei_) They have a tail shape more akin to that of a skink than a gecko and a slender built. They are also the variably patterned and coloured gecko I know. They are probably the most common gecko found under surface debris, especially sheets of metal. Google some pics but keep looking until you find one with irregular white dots.


An under nourished _Oedura monilis_ or _O. tryoni_ might also fit your description. However they are primarily rock dwellers, also sheltering under bark. I personally would not describe their dorso-ventrally depressed bodies as “sleek”. ANG can be dark grey but if they are patterned, they have pale flecks or splotches, rather than white spots. They also tend to a definite pattern of dark lines down the body – something you would notice straight away.

Blue

PS. What do you a dinosaur that is about to attack you?... “I-think-he-saurus”.


----------



## TrevorJ (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Searching some images on google this one of H. binoei looks pretty spot on for what I found.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 3, 2013)

Good stuff. Always a good feeling when you can pin a name on it. Thank you kindly *Trevor* for letting us know.

Well done *mcglouglin2*.

Blue


----------

